# Hello fellow haunters!



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

I just wanted to introduce myself to the group. My name is Steve and I am an engineer from Southern California. I love the technical aspect of Halloween and wowing the tots. I hope to learn and share a lot.
Happy Haunting:laugheton


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You came to the right place! Plenty of techie haunters here, and the ideas fly like a swarm of bats. Jump right in!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Boo Steve..Boo...

Scary huh?

Glad your here - your amongst friends.

EdWood


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Now where did I put my prop controller with VSA software SSC32 and Hbridge circuit? Hmmmm..Oh well, they'll show up somewhere here. Nice to have you!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Steve

hope to see some of your wows soon...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, there are a lot of great ideas here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Steve


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Steve !!*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. A haunter and an Ash fan? Groovy.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Steve - and welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We'll be picking your brain soon.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you found your way...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome aboard. This is a great forum and a great bunch of people.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

